# Can both headlight doors/covers quit at the same time?



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, shoulda mentioned theres no noise of motors when opening/turning lights on........


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, just checked and all I get when light switch goes ON is a quick voltage jolt - too fast to even get a stable reading on the v meter- but appears to indicate 8 or so V. Does that sound right? I mean, is V sent to those motors for just a short burst to just open them and then V quits being sent? 

Now gonna try something different- applying V straight from battery.....hehe.......


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

sheesh, whats going on? applied directly from batt voltage, and nothing. Then reversed polarity and zzzzrrrreeeeeeeep! Doors opened. Again, reversed polarity and they closed! 

Did same for other side and same reaction! Now they work from headlight switch. Why???


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

noquacks said:


> sheesh, whats going on? applied directly from batt voltage, and nothing. Then reversed polarity and zzzzrrrreeeeeeeep! Doors opened. Again, reversed polarity and they closed!
> 
> Did same for other side and same reaction! Now they work from headlight switch. Why???


sounds like you might have a relay that is going bad.

Door locks sometimes go through two relays that switch the polarity to cause the actuator motor to change directions. the same is probably the case with your head light eyelids. A positive pulse makes the motor turn one way, a negative pulse turns the motor the opposite.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr Chips said:


> sounds like you might have a relay that is going bad.
> 
> Door locks sometimes go through two relays that switch the polarity to cause the actuator motor to change directions. the same is probably the case with your head light eyelids. A positive pulse makes the motor turn one way, a negative pulse turns the motor the opposite.


Thanks a bunch, chips. So, should i start by studying the shop manual's section for this relay? Wouldnt it be in the headlights elec schematic diagram?

Then, once I locate it, I can maybe buy new, cheapest way to try, I figure.......

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

make sure you look the wires over well, it's possible you have a bad cennection or a short somewhere as well. It could even be a problem with your headlight switch, but relays are a cheap place to start


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, chips. good tip. will go to work tomorrow.
Thanks.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

well, let me put it this way. IT MOVED. according to Okham blade principle, the simplest possible solution is probably the most valid one.
So, how about lubricating the guides, servos, or whatever else moves to get those doors moving? you might have had it simply rusted/oxidized, and it took little nudge to losen up and went back to working. I'd start there.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

UK, like I said in post #4, they opened up when direct V applied. I no rust/leaves, etc etc. But, still, I appreciate your concern., So now, UPDATE:

I did the voltage checks specified in the Pontiac shop manual for this "controller" (same as relay?), and all wires/grounds check out OK!!! Dang.

So, then again, I apply direct V from battery (with the headlight switch ON, though), and they open no problem. So motors are good! DANG, DANG, DANG (SMASHUING HEAD AGAINST WALL, SHEETROCK THOUGH, NOt PLASTER).

nO BREAKS IN WIRES THAT i CAN SEE. Controllermust be bad, period, since power goes to the connector wires, but does not transfer to eyelid motors, right? Only conclusion, right guys?

Thanks!!


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

ukrkoz said:


> well, let me put it this way. IT MOVED. according to Okham blade principle, the simplest possible solution is probably the most valid one.
> So, how about lubricating the guides, servos, or whatever else moves to get those doors moving?* you might have had it simply rusted/oxidized, and it took little nudge to losen up and went back to working.* I'd start there.


sometimes things get stuck, you know. you, basically, confirming my observation - it moved once, and now works fine. got stuck, otherwise. happens.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

ukrkoz said:


> sometimes things get stuck, you know. you, basically, confirming my observation - it moved once, and now works fine. got stuck, otherwise. happens.


I think you are forgetting this part


noquacks said:


> Oh, shoulda mentioned theres no noise of motors when opening/turning lights on........


If the cover was simply stuck, he'd probably still hear it trying to open/close the stuck cover. It sounds like the motor isn't coming on until he gives it direct voltage, which makes me think that there is an electrical problem between the headlight switch and the headlight motors


----------

